# Cool taxidermy project!



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Just thought I'd share a pic of this special critter that should be arriving next week sometime (dead, of course)

For those who've never seen one, this is a farm raised "whitemark" silver fox. Got her from a fox farmer in Indiana, to mount for the Florida State Taxidermy Competition in Februrary-- and I can guarantee it'll be the only one of it's kind there!

I'll post more pictures once the project really gets started, but I thought you all might enjoy a "preview"


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very pretty and unique animal. Should turn out great.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, good luck on the project.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Never heard of one let alone seen one. Good FLT, were pullin' for you!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I saw a pair running through my field just yesterday, not.

She is beautiful, full and looks prime.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks -- can't wait to see this fox for real once she gets here. Definitely one of the most unique animals I'll have done this year!

In fact, there are very few fox farms who will sell to taxidermists. Most of their pelts are sold off to the fur industry, but this guy in Indiana seems to have found a niche with the taxidermy trade as well. He also sells baby foxes, domesticated raccoons, skunks, and coatimundis as pets! (I think I'll stick with dead critters for now, though!)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Domesticated raccoon is an oxymoron. (don't ask)


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Update! Recieved the skin last week and put her together today (This is still a work in progress, obviously!) And I need to figure out what kind of habitat display I want to put her in, too. Certainly the coolest looking fox I have ever worked with! I usually sell off my competition mounts after the show, but I think this one's a keeper


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a cool and I am sure rare mount. I'd definitly keep it if I were you.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

VERY cool, FLT. I'd keep it most definitely. Looks like a border collie crossed with a red.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

awsome!!! great job and I wish you the best


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ditto to all the comments above. We all look forward to seeing your project finshed !

Please keep us up dated.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*FLT Look'en good---wait'en to see the finished mount_____SB*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good stuff FLT! Out of curiosity, how long does it take to get to that point there? I could easily see that taking me at least a few weeks and a divorce or two from all the cursing and yelling.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you a polygamist?

Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Are you a polygamist?
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that!


No, i'd just have blown thru at least 2 different marriages trying to do taxidermy. I am also no good at carpentry. Things just never measure up.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well some things are just better left alone


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Good stuff FLT! Out of curiosity, how long does it take to get to that point there?


It took me 5 hours to put the whole thing together. It was case skinned by the fur farmer so I had to split it up the belly kind of like a rug, to get it to fit over the form. It fit just right, but it was a heck of a lot of sewing! Normally for taxidermy purposes I'll skin my animals through a single incision down the spine (Dorsal skinning) it really reduces the amount of sewing, and makes the job a lot quicker.

By the way, I completed the painting/detail work on her this morning--Another 2 hours!--and I still need to build the habitat display as the finishing touch. Here's what she looks like now, and I'll post more pictures once I get the habitat done.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice FLT, I also think you should keep it!!!!!!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

That looks great what a neat looking fox, never seen one like it great job


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks -- these domestic fur foxes come in amazing colors. This link shows a few examples but there are actually more variations than these. http://www.hideandfur.com/inventory/FoxColorGuide.html

I've been considering, later on after college, raising some of my own foxes. Of course I'd have to move further north (which I'm planning to do anyway) and get the right permits, etc, so it's something I'd really have to save up for. But they are facinating animals and I have always thought fur farming was an intriguing industry. The farmer who sent me this whitemark fox even told me that he'd sell me a few breeding fox pairs if I ever wanted to start my own farm. Pretty cool offer, so I'm definitely keeping him on my contact list!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the work you did on the face---looks like he's focused on something---eyes right---ears forward and down a bit---good work. Gett'in the face to look lifelike is quite a challenge for some guys.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Phenomenal work Ellie! Really believable on the face/eyes/ears even whiskers! Thanks for sharing. I want one for a pet so bad now!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

NICE EYE WORK--good pose GOOD luck --FLT----------SB


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree FLT nice work, it looks so lifelike.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Thought I'd share a pic of the habitat display I'm making for this mount. Still a work in progress, but it's coming along. The picture isn't too great, but I'll post better ones when it all is finished. If you can't read the smaller print on the sign, it says "Blue Ribbon Fur Farm" -- maybe it'll inspire the competition judge to give it a blue ribbon!

And the fox is numbered 205 because she really was #205 at the farm where she came from!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Way to go---send those judges a subliminal message---you'll win for sure.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I love the looks of it ! Like the other guys said job well done. When I look at a mount and it looks natural and nothing stands out of place, sort of what you would expect then I like them. Yours shows that, calm, alert, natural walk, tail in a good positiion, just like you think a fox would look while somthing has caught its attention. Almost into a stalk.

Nice back ground simple yet effective. Those mounts that get tooooo busy are just that, but as with anything, it is all in the eyes of the beholder.

Keep up the great work


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, FLT. Very impressive. She's beautifuL!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree FLT, really nice ! when is the show ?


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

The show is February 3rd through 5th. These shows mostly consist of a lot of seminars and vendors to browse through, (that's where I usually stock up on my supplies since they have show discounts!) and then they give out the awards on the last day. It's a lot of fun, something I look forward to each year.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a friend who is also into taxi work. He lives in Puntagorda. He most likely know about the show but I will remind him. Where is it held ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure the streets must be pretty congested, what with all you taxi's running around !! Sorry i couldn't resist.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

On a call said:


> I have a friend who is also into taxi work. He lives in Puntagorda. He most likely know about the show but I will remind him. Where is it held ?


The competition will be in Plant City. There is more info on their website here: http://www.myfsta.com/conventions.html


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful Mount, I would have to Keep it too!


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Finally got this finished last week! Enjoy!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, job well done, better stick it in the picture window!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well done, FLT. You finished it up real nice. Let us know how the show goes.


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

Very nice job! Good luck at the show


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

GOOD LUCK----Nice work-SB


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wanna sell that?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How did the show go FLT??


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

As an update on this fox, it took 3rd place at the competition and 2nd place for the habitat design. It was one of the nicer looking foxes there, but the judge found several small details off that made it lose the points. I learned a lot though and still had fun. I think I can do even better, next time!

(I guess I should now rename it the "Red-and-White-Ribbon Fur Farm"! ) Anyway I am still keeping this mount. It remains one of my favorite peices I've ever done!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good job Ellie !!

You did well and as long as you learn from your mistakes you are doing better. I think it looks great also. Keep up the good work and have fun. Maybe you can do a raccoon chasing a chicken ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the show, every project will only improve your skills.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Job Ellie-----Getting into taxidermy competition is tough and I think you did really well--Judges are much harder to please than customers---But the customer must be the one who is please the most--I think all Taxidermist would like to be competition Grade and I think they are because our customers make us that way---Again nice job --The Fox looks Great.. You put that much work into your customer mounts and you'll have a good customer Base--Happy mounting--Enjoy your taxidermy_______SB*


----------

